# Scout Gen. 2



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello Again! 
Here Is A Review Of The Scout Gen 2. From Simple Shot. My Accuracy Does Not Represent The Slingshot As I Was Very Bad In The Video. 




Thanks For Watching! 
Here Is a Link To The Simple Shot Page If You Want More Details. 
http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/the-scout-slingshot/products/scout-2-slingshot


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for the review. I'm thinking in getting one myself.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice .new shooter..Scout Gen 2..good to see some thing for texture sa for no slipping...that was a big issue

I had with a couple of simple-shot shooters....Don't get me wrong they make great products..Just glad too see

a easy improvement is all.....I may just get another scout now....Best to you ..May your ammo fly Straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review. My want list keeps getting bigger than my checkbook. :hmm:


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems like everyone is loving the green\brown camo. That is the way I ordered mine and it arrived today. I was going to write my own review but I figured I would just tack it on to this thread.

The Scout is my go to slingshot. I like shooting with the finger braced method. For years I shot a lot of the Saunders slingshots due to the super fast and easy band change outs. I was interested in the Scout for a while but when the flip clips came out it was a must have for me. The flip clip system is superior to the saunders design in my opinion. You can have single layer very thin BB bands with the flip clips without any issues at all. When I am in shooting mode .. I do not want to have to wrap and tuck or tie bands to a fork. I want to quickly swap bands and continue shooting.

Long story short ... my original Scout has vanished. I am still mourning the loss of it. Anyway the gen 2 came out so .. I cannot be Scout-less. The gen 2 is great. Seems very bombproof and the new material, for me, feels better in the hand.

I only got a few minutes to shoot it this evening but this will again .. be my go to. These are the absolute best slingshots you can buy for the money. Hands down.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

The scout gen 2 looks very shiny and slick, is it, or does it just look that way?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Scout Gen. 2 Is Very Slick And Shiny. The Grips Are Great, So There Is No Worry About Slipping.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I just ordered another gen 1 scout before they are sold out, I don't like the slick and shiny looks of the new gen 2, I may like it if I could see one other than on the web.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I ordered my gen2 on tuesday and can't wait till it comes in cause its my first scout


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

erniepc1 said:


> Thanks for the review. My want list keeps getting bigger than my checkbook. :hmm:


 im with you on that one


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm new to slingshot shooting / hunting and just bought my first - a Gen 2 Scout! Learning to shoot over the forks and enjoying it so far. :0)


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoss said:


> I just ordered another gen 1 scout before they are sold out, I don't like the slick and shiny looks of the new gen 2, I may like it if I could see one other than on the web.


Don't like the shine? Check this out


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I bet you could lightly sandblast it to, and it would give it a matt finnish.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Great review + additional from NaturalFork. I'm really glad you showed and contrasted the version 1 and 2 as I was curious about what changed.

I'm ordering one in probably ~2 weeks, but I'm going against the flow and ordering black/black. I think that looks the best.

The Scout 2 is available on Amazon, but I'm guessing Amazon must get some cut of the sale price so I'll definitely order from simple-shot.com instead.

There's also a problem with the ad on Amazon -- it doesn't say whether it is version 1 or version 2.

I'm sure what is being sold on Amazon is version 2, but since the ad does not say that it could be some sales are lost due to confusion.

I'm also glad to see the de-shine video and will do that with mine (when I get it).


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

The one sold on Amazon is the 2nd generation. I just bought one and I consulted Simple Shot prior to buying it. FYI.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the shine.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just odered one blackonblack they had a good sale on it this month. Been wanting a gen 2 to see how they compare to the first gen.


----------

